# HAPPY VS TODD



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

HERE'S THE VIDEO OF THE BIG HOPP BETWEEN HAPPY AND TODD!!!!ENJOY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

SO HAPPY WON RIGHT ????


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

let see what these PUSSY ASS CHEERLEADERS GOT TO SAY NOW!!


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 6 2010, 11:35 PM~16211575
> *SO HAPPY WON RIGHT ????
> *



yup!! video doesn't lie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

WATS UP WITH THE SLICK 2ND SWITCH AT THE SHOW AHAHHAHA


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 6 2010, 11:39 PM~16211604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WATS UP WITH THE SLICK 2ND SWITCH AT THE SHOW AHAHHAHA
> *


 he wasn't too slick if everybody caught it!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 7 2010, 12:40 AM~16211613
> *he wasn't too slick if everybody caught it!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAAHAHAHA X20000000000000000 

HE SWEERS LIKE NOBODY WAS GONA NOTICE TAT SHIT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

so who won???


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

YA HAPPY U GOT THAT WIN REAL GOOD DOG YOU CAN CLEARLY SEE THAT!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 7 2010, 02:45 AM~16211638
> *YA HAPPY U GOT THAT WIN REAL GOOD DOG YOU CAN CLEARLY SEE THAT!!!!
> *


yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

CHAIO WUTCHU THINK ?????


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

C'mon now, you can clearly see the Trey is getting a bit higher than the Duece, side by side and on the stick.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 7 2010, 02:51 AM~16211666
> *
> C'mon now, you can clearly see the Trey is getting a bit higher than the Duece, side by side and on the stick.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

HAPPY YOU GOT THAT ONE!!! PEOPLE LIE VIDEOS DONT!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 7 2010, 12:45 AM~16211638
> *YA HAPPY U GOT THAT WIN REAL GOOD DOG YOU CAN CLEARLY SEE THAT!!!!
> *


How do you make the determination that one car got higher than the other, when only inches seperate the two and the video is shot several feet away? It seems it would make more sense to video each car individually, on a ladder filming at the top of the measuring stick. Standing on the ground and looking up at an angle is not an accurate for either car.


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

THE DUECE WON


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

AND IT GOT STUCK AGAIN ,,,,, SO IT LOST 

AND 62 IS HIGHER


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

DAMN BOTH CARS GETTIN IT BUT I THINK THE 62 GOT IT! IM A NEW GUY TO HOPPN SO YALL GOTTA EXPLAIN WHAT IS THIS THING BOUT THE 2ND SWITCH?


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 7 2010, 01:08 AM~16211748
> *DAMN BOTH CARS GETTIN IT BUT I THINK THE 62 GOT IT! IM A NEW GUY TO HOPPN SO YALL GOTTA EXPLAIN WHAT IS THIS THING BOUT THE 2ND SWITCH?
> *


IF THE CAR GETS STUCK THEY HIT THE BACK SWITCH DOWN , WICH MAKES THE CAR COME BACK DOWN :thumbsdown:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 7 2010, 01:12 AM~16211765
> *IF THE CAR GETS STUCK THEY HIT THE BACK SWITCH DOWN  , WICH MAKES THE CAR COME BACK DOWN  :thumbsdown:
> *


HAHAHA OH SHIT I SEE! THANKS FOR EXPLAINING!


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16211508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK AT THE VIDEO REAL CLOSE WHEN THE DUECE IS HOPPING THAT FOO HOLDING THE STICK MOVES IT TO AN ANGLE EVERYTIME THE DUECE IS GONNA HIT THE BUMPER...BUT WHEN THE TREY IS HOPPING HE HOLDS IT STRAIGHT UP...THE DUECE TOOK IT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16211508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happ u got that dogie spike was all over the place wit a ruler


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jan 7 2010, 01:18 AM~16211789
> *LOOK AT THE VIDEO REAL CLOSE WHEN THE DUECE IS HOPPING THAT FOO HOLDING THE STICK MOVES IT TO AN ANGLE EVERYTIME THE DUECE IS GONNA HIT THE BUMPER...BUT WHEN THE TREY IS HOPPING HE HOLDS IT STRAIGHT UP...THE DUECE TOOK IT
> *


that was spike i think hes dream team


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

what you got to say about that patna!!!!!!!! to all my haters fuck you!!!!! you know who you are!!! :0 :0 :0 keep on crying!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAPPY TOOK THE WIN, WE CAN SEE THAT ALL THE WAY FROM TX :biggrin: 
YEAH WE CHEERLEADING LIKE CRAZY


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

fuck they was both work but happy got that!!!!! good shot


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

HAPPY KEEPIN IT STRAIGHT BACKYARD AND DOING THE DAMMM THANG


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 7 2010, 01:04 AM~16211958
> *HAPPY KEEPIN IT STRAIGHT BACKYARD AND DOING THE DAMMM THANG
> *


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: YUP HAPPY CLEARY GOT THAT WIN UNDER HIS BELT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

THEY ALL WORKING RIGHT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 7 2010, 07:47 AM~16211649
> *yeah right :biggrin:
> *


Are these dudes blind?Use the pause botton.  

Dreamteam took it.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 07:30 AM~16212854
> *Are these dudes blind?Use the pause botton.
> 
> Dreamteam took it.
> *


i know you love your daddy todd but let it go already!!!! dont be a sore losser pedro!! :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 7 2010, 02:28 AM~16211845
> *happ u got that dogie spike was all over the place wit a ruler
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 02:07 AM~16211964
> *
> *



GOOD WIN BIG HAPPY


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

I THINK MY RED 63 WON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 7 2010, 08:53 AM~16213441
> *I THINK MY RED 63 WON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16211508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like happy got it i guess someone gonna have to follow suit and push the rear end back another 6 inchs :happysad:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

happy got that


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HAPPY WHO??????????


HAPPY WHO?????????



HAPPY WHO??????????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS UP MANTECA REX IS QUITE LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 11:50 AM~16215040
> *WAS UP MANTECA REX IS QUITE LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup chonchie u did that i told u that night homie :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2010, 11:51 AM~16215048
> *sup chonchie u did that i told u that night homie :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 12:49 PM~16215032
> *HAPPY WHO??????????
> HAPPY WHO?????????
> HAPPY WHO??????????
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sunday,Happy did win.But on monday both cars were working good but even Happy seen his car did not come near clearing the stick.As for Todd he did clear the stick not once but twice.We all saw that.So there no hating but whats real is real.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2010, 01:56 PM~16216212
> *Sunday,Happy did win.But on monday both cars were working good but even Happy seen his car did not come near clearing the stick.As for Todd he did clear the stick not once but twice.We all saw that.So there no hating but whats real is real.
> *


nene the ruler looked like it when tood was hopping cleared but the ruler was in the edge of the tire not in the middle look at the video i understand you dream team and thats your member but dam look closely when i hit the bumper the first time it didnt clear it but when the car swung back the second time?? you say what happen next you were there... and who got stuck!!! keep it real


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

the 62 won


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 7 2010, 02:40 PM~16216580
> *the 62 won
> *


thank you !!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 7 2010, 01:37 PM~16216060
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 04:31 PM~16216510
> *nene  the ruler looked like it when tood was hopping  cleared but the ruler  was in the edge of the tire not in the middle look at the video i understand you dream team and thats your member but dam look closely when i hit the bumper the first time it didnt clear it but when the car swung back the second time??  you say what happen next you were there...  and who got stuck!!! keep it real
> *


Its all good.both of you need to go to a car show and let other people read the ruler.Like that there no favortism toward anybody.But we still have a street car for who ever wants some.


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2010, 04:29 PM~16217057
> *Its all good.both of you need to go to a car show and let other people read the ruler.Like that there no favortism toward anybody.But we still have a street car for who ever wants some.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

i aint from cali so i see no favoritsism both cars are bad muthafuckers!!! but the video doesnt lie and the car on the left looks like it got more inches in my oppinion ! i wish i was there to see it looks like a good time


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

WHICH ONE CAME FIRST, THE CHICKEN OR THE EGG!?! :dunno:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

wut up nene..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NOT PICKING SIDE BUT HAPPY'S DUECE TOOK THE WIN.*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2010, 03:29 PM~16217057
> *Its all good.both of you need to go to a car show and let other people read the ruler.Like that there no favortism toward anybody.But we still have a street car for who ever wants some.
> *



street :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: maybe next year!! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

happy got that..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

both cars are swanging i think we need a rematch in the daylight with a good vid of the top of the sticks


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 7 2010, 12:37 PM~16213822
> *looks like happy got it i guess someone gonna have to follow suit and push the rear end back another 6 inchs  :happysad:
> *


Don't forget about more lead to. :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 05:26 PM~16218509
> *Don't forget about more lead to. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS UP BIG BOY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 07:26 PM~16218509
> *Don't forget about more lead to. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 7 2010, 07:16 PM~16219862
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT!!!
> *


COPY CAT!!!!! :0 :0 :0 GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 09:18 PM~16219889
> *COPY CAT!!!!! :0  :0  :0 GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!
> *


YOUR A DICK!! YOU COPYED MY WEIGHT!!!!! LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 7 2010, 07:22 PM~16219933
> *YOUR A DICK!!  YOU COPYED MY WEIGHT!!!!!  LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY CHAIO WHY IS IT QUITE IN HERE!!!


CHIRP CHIRP!!! 
THATS a wrap!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

since nobody knows who WON fucc it ill tell you the truth, damit I WON :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: there i said. my car did 122 :biggrin: -37. but real shit mannnn both of them car work :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 08:15 PM~16219839
> *WAS UP BIG BOY!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Whats up happy!!!!*


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

anybody got more videos or pics of that hop??


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/tanya10101/msndinosaur.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
looks like some one got spanked


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 09:33 PM~16220052
> *HEY CHAIO WHY IS IT QUITE IN HERE!!!
> CHIRP CHIRP!!!
> THATS a wrap!!!!
> *


YEZZER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU DID THAT !!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 7 2010, 08:34 PM~16220805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

what can i say allstars and how high all the way the 62 and back bumper juan saved the hole team because are shit did not want 2 do it :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

In these pics they look pretty close


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 7 2010, 09:34 PM~16220805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: nice BUT DOSE JUST US MEAN ONLY U AND HAPPY OH HAPPY ONLY U DON;T HAVE SHIT!!!!*LIAR-LIAR!!! GAY GRIL-1* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

hey spike he might have a 4 door wit lambo door coming out just us yes u the only one wit that ugly shit


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Happy took it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 7 2010, 09:21 PM~16221392
> *hey spike he might have a 4 door wit lambo door coming out just us yes u the only one wit that ugly shit
> *



your trying to hard just like that second swich shit!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 7 2010, 08:00 AM~16211713
> *How do you make the determination that one car got higher than the other, when only inches seperate the two and the video is shot several feet away?  It seems it would make more sense to video each car individually, on a ladder filming at the top of the measuring stick. Standing on the ground and looking up at an angle is not an accurate for either car.
> *


because it's better to just hop then no matter who wins both sides can claim they won. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 04:04 PM~16213095
> *i know you love your daddy todd but let it go already!!!! dont be a sore losser pedro!!</span> :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *



Ok i'm sorry happy you won,there now you <span style=\'color:blue\'>HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 10:23 PM~16221409
> *because it's better to just hop then no matter who wins both sides can claim they won. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no matter what they be on here lyn and making excuses u know like the monte that didn't beat u i vegas


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 8 2010, 04:34 AM~16220805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 09:25 PM~16221431
> *Ok i'm sorry happy you won,there now you HAPPY :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 8 2010, 05:26 AM~16221445
> *no matter what they be on here lyn and making excuses u know like the monte that didn't beat u i vegas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yo todd i want on there team even when they lose they don't lose. :biggrin: :0  Yo the 63 was sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2010, 04:56 PM~16216212
> *Sunday,Happy did win.But on monday both cars were working good but even Happy seen his car did not come near clearing the stick.As for Todd he did clear the stick not once but twice.We all saw that.So there no hating but whats real is real.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 10:29 PM~16221506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yo todd i want on there team even YOU WOULD KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

IN FACT I'LL GO BUY THAT PIECE OF SHIT JUST TO PUT IT ON A STICK AND SHOW EVERY ONE WHAT THAT SHIT DOSE!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16221633
> *IN FACT I'LL GO BUY THAT PIECE OF SHIT JUST TO PUT IT ON A STICK AND SHOW EVERY ONE WHAT THAT SHIT DOSE!!!!!
> *


just dont hold the stick and lift it everytime i was on the bumper.. so it could look like it was doing less it clearly shows in the video dos carras!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

could u mutha fuckas stay on one page fuck my computer slow


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2010, 05:42 AM~16221702
> *could u mutha fuckas stay on one page fuck my computer slow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2010, 09:42 PM~16221702
> *could u mutha fuckas stay on one page fuck my computer slow
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 7 2010, 09:21 PM~16221392
> *hey spike he might have a 4 door wit lambo door coming out just us yes u the only one wit that ugly shit
> *


DAM U GUYS AGAIN WIT THAT LAMBO DOOR SHIT I AINT THAT FOO DUMBASS...BUT I PROMISE U..REAL SOON UR GOING TO KNOW WHO I AM....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 7 2010, 09:56 PM~16221915
> *DAM U GUYS AGAIN WIT THAT LAMBO DOOR SHIT I AINT THAT FOO DUMBASS...BUT I PROMISE U..REAL SOON UR GOING TO KNOW WHO I AM....
> *


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16221915
> *DAM U GUYS AGAIN WIT THAT LAMBO DOOR SHIT I AINT THAT FOO DUMBASS...BUT I PROMISE U..REAL SOON UR GOING TO KNOW WHO I AM....
> *


ok what ever you say u must be the next victim


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16221915
> *DAM U GUYS AGAIN WIT THAT LAMBO DOOR SHIT I AINT THAT FOO DUMBASS...BUT I PROMISE U..REAL SOON UR GOING TO KNOW WHO I AM....
> *


DOSE THAT MEAN UR COMEING OUT THE CLOSET :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16221940
> *ok what ever you say u must be the next victim
> *


   YES SIR.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 8 2010, 05:18 AM~16221355
> *:roflmao: nice BUT DOSE JUST US MEAN ONLY U AND HAPPY OH HAPPY ONLY U DON;T HAVE SHIT!!!!LIAR-LIAR!!! GAY GRIL-1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they should change the name to( just the 2 of us.) :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 7 2010, 09:59 PM~16221947
> *DOSE THAT MEAN UR COMEING OUT THE CLOSET :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 10:01 PM~16221966
> *they should change the name to( just the 2 of us.) :biggrin:
> *


street life majestic dream team struggling to take two guys down you doing bad!!!!! come get some :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16221976
> *:thumbsup:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


LIAR-LIAR ALL THIS TIME IT WAS A GIRL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 10:03 PM~16221994
> *:0
> street life majestic dream team struggling to take two guys down you doing bad!!!!! come get some  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16221940
> *ok what ever you say i must be the next victim
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 11:03 PM~16221994
> *:0
> street life majestic dream team struggling to take two guys down you doing bad!!!!! come get some  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: TWO GUYS WHIT 10 CARS EACH !!!! NOT 10 GUYS WHIT 1 CAR TEMN MEMBERS


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 7 2010, 11:05 PM~16222038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TWO GUYS WHIT 10 CARS EACH !!!! NOT 10 GUYS WHIT 1 CAR TEMN MEMBERS
> *


well i'm waiting for a date or u gotta clear it wit ur daddy john first


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 7 2010, 10:03 PM~16221999
> *LIAR-LIAR ALL THIS TIME IT WAS A GIRL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 7 2010, 10:05 PM~16222038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TWO GUYS WHIT 10 CARS EACH !!!! NOT 10 GUYS WHIT 1 CAR TEMN MEMBERS
> *


THATS RIGHT WE DONT HAVE TO BUILD 10 CARS TOO FUCK U UP WE JUST NEED ONE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 7 2010, 10:09 PM~16222108
> *THATS RIGHT WE DONT HAVE TO BUILD 10 CARS TOO FUCK U UP WE JUST NEED ONE
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16211508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man keep it real my boy todd took the win AZ went over ther and shut it down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt for the hottest topic on lil :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 8 2010, 09:16 AM~16224992
> *man keep it real my boy todd took the win AZ went over ther and shut it down
> *


yeah thats why your boy todd started a topic when he is the main crybaby sore looser his own boys from the club i az say that!!!!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

FUCK THIS HEAVY ASS TOPIC!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 8 2010, 05:16 PM~16224992
> *man keep it real my boy todd took the win AZ went over ther and shut it down
> *


You know it. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 8 2010, 02:55 PM~16228225
> *You know it. :biggrin:
> *



if your boy won why is he trying to start other topics out of all the years todds never talked that much shit on lay it low what does that tell you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 01:15 AM~16229691
> *if your boy won why is he trying to start other topics out of all the years todds never talked that much shit on lay it low what does that tell you!!!!!!!!
> *


That he's been beating you all for years? :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 8 2010, 07:47 PM~16231325
> *That he's been beating you all for years? :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :rant: :rant: :loco:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 8 2010, 09:47 PM~16231325
> *That he's been beating you all for years? :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

DREAM TEAM BABY YALL ALL NO WHO WON


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What it do BK?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 8 2010, 07:47 PM~16231325
> *That he's been beating you all for years? :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


NOW WHOS WINNING CHUMP!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 ALL THIS SHIT IS JUST GETTING TO TODDS HEAD !!!!! GET OFF HIS DICK ALREADY HANDLE YOUR OWN!!!!! WHEN ARE YOU COMING AGAIN SY ALEX COULD BREK YOU OFF AND HES GOING TO BE HITTING WAY OVER YOU BELIEVE THAT I LOVE THIS GAME !! :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: now i know why they call you suburban swingin you swingin from dream teams nuts!!!!!!PATNA!!! :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2010, 12:01 PM~16225862
> *ttt for the hottest topic on lil :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 08:16 AM~16235049
> *NOW WHOS WINNING CHUMP!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 ALL THIS SHIT IS JUST GETTING TO TODDS HEAD !!!!!  GET OFF HIS DICK ALREADY HANDLE YOUR OWN!!!!! WHEN ARE YOU COMING AGAIN SY ALEX COULD BREK YOU OFF AND HES GOING TO BE HITTING WAY OVER YOU BELIEVE THAT I LOVE THIS GAME !! :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: now i know why they call you suburban swingin you swingin from dream teams nuts!!!!!!PATNA!!! :0  :0
> *



:wow: :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 08:16 AM~16235049
> *NOW WHOS WINNING CHUMP!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 ALL THIS SHIT IS JUST GETTING TO TODDS HEAD !!!!!  GET OFF HIS DICK ALREADY HANDLE YOUR OWN!!!!! WHEN ARE YOU COMING AGAIN SY ALEX COULD BREK YOU OFF AND HES GOING TO BE HITTING WAY OVER YOU BELIEVE THAT I LOVE THIS GAME !! :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: now i know why they call you suburban swingin you swingin from dream teams nuts!!!!!!PATNA!!! :0  :0
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 08:16 AM~16235049
> *NOW WHOS WINNING CHUMP!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 ALL THIS SHIT IS JUST GETTING TO TODDS HEAD !!!!!  GET OFF HIS DICK ALREADY HANDLE YOUR OWN!!!!! WHEN ARE YOU COMING AGAIN SY ALEX COULD BREK YOU OFF AND HES GOING TO BE HITTING WAY OVER YOU BELIEVE THAT I LOVE THIS GAME !! :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: now i know why they call you suburban swingin you swingin from dream teams nuts!!!!!!PATNA!!! :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 6 2010, 11:47 PM~16211649
> *yeah right :biggrin:
> *


footage dont lie homie, even with video on deck you got cheerleaders saying other wise!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 7 2010, 12:00 AM~16211713
> *How do you make the determination that one car got higher than the other, when only inches seperate the two and the video is shot several feet away?  It seems it would make more sense to video each car individually, on a ladder filming at the top of the measuring stick. Standing on the ground and looking up at an angle is not an accurate for either car.
> *


your taking bitchassness to a whole other level!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 07:30 AM~16212854
> *Are these dudes blind?Use the pause botton.
> 
> Dreamteam took it.
> *


damn homie you got to understand your team aint gonna win them all, just like when switchman served that ass in oklahoma, but i guess the smallest people make the biggest noise, it takes a real rider to give props win or lose!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Jan 9 2010, 10:43 PM~16237882
> *damn homie you got to understand your team aint gonna win them all, just like when switchman served that ass in oklahoma, but i guess the smallest people make the biggest noise, it takes a real rider to give props win or lose!
> *


No one wins them all,and they both stuck.But that first hopp where they didn't stick todds looks higher to me by maybe 2 inches.I paused the video,it's what i think you can think what you want. :wow: And switchman :roflmao: He didn't serve my ass we didn't hopp,he won single we won double<and small or not at least i keep it real with the truth something that you all seem to have a problem doing. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 9 2010, 03:16 PM~16235049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 10 2010, 04:42 PM~16245808
> *I'm not on there nuts i'm on the team unlike all your cheerleaders on here,i have a car that hopps agian unlike your cheerleaders on here.And alex is the coolest dude i've met from out there he keeps it real and don't cry at all,yeah he was higher in vegas i told him that but not by much and we hoppin a complete v8 big body lincoln not a g-body But we did get in that other montes ass from your team. And i'm not wasting my money or time to go out there i allready did that and proved we can hang.  It's your alls turn to come get some if you want,i won't hold my breath.
> 
> Since you guys like big letters.
> ...


DAAAMMMMM :rimshot:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 11 2010, 12:05 AM~16246751
> *DAAAMMMMM  :rimshot:
> *


I think if you write with big ass letters it means alot more. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 10 2010, 01:42 PM~16245808
> *I'm not on there nuts i'm on the team unlike all your cheerleaders on here,i have a car that hopps agian unlike your cheerleaders on here.And alex is the coolest dude i've met from out there he keeps it real and don't cry at all,yeah he was higher in vegas i told him that but not by much and we hoppin a complete v8 big body lincoln not a g-body But we did get in that other montes ass from your team. And i'm not wasting my money or time to go out there i allready did that and proved we can hang.  It's your alls turn to come get some if you want,i won't hold my breath.
> 
> Since you guys like big letters.
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :tears: :tears: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 02:14 AM~16248070
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :tears:  :tears:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


you like them big letters. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn i heard about the hop but the homie gordo and fuzzy had the bbq going


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2010, 08:24 PM~16248173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE SKIM!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2010, 08:24 PM~16248173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE SKIM!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2010, 07:24 PM~16248173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Which ones the deuce ,n which ones the tre?? :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 11 2010, 02:44 AM~16248464
> *Which ones the deuce ,n  which ones the tre??  :dunno:
> *


Can't you tell todds is on the left. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 11 2010, 06:55 AM~16253052
> *Can't you tell todds is on the left. :biggrin:
> *


its just like the video the deuce is on the left!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 03:11 PM~16256867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 03:11 PM~16256867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 11 2010, 05:50 PM~16258484
> *
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

happy took it not bye much but he still was higher and got there quicker


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 10:11 PM~16256867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good one happy. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 12 2010, 08:52 AM~16264085
> *happy took it not bye much but he still was higher and got there quicker
> *


He did get there quicker,but todd was alittle higher.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2010, 06:39 PM~16270398
> *He did get there quicker,but todd was alittle higher.
> *


everyone is intitled to there opionion


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 13 2010, 05:01 PM~16281649
> *everyone is intitled to there opionion
> *


   :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 14 2010, 01:01 AM~16281649
> *everyone is intitled to there opionion
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 13 2010, 08:32 PM~16284465
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is that your member!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16284594
> *:dunno:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

You fuckers didn't win shit...Dream Team took that...Ya talking bout that fat piece of shit that was holding the stick...if he did tilt it to the side, you should clear it better...you fucken assholes...63 got that win...& Big Fish!...show everything you boot-leg as camera-man...the last time the 63 hopped... It cleared that stick...fuck the video...you should've been there.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 15 2010, 11:37 AM~16301265
> *You fuckers didn't win shit...Dream Team took that...Ya talking bout that fat piece of shit that was holding the stick...if he did tilt it to the side, you should clear it better...you fucken assholes...63 got that win...& Big Fish!...show everything you boot-leg as camera-man...the last time the 63 hopped... It cleared that stick...fuck the video...you should've been there.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


:tears: :tears: :tears: 


:tears: :tears: :tears: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

4le5kid



YOUR FUNNY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 12:52 PM~16301423
> *4le5kid
> YOUR FUNNY!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 15 2010, 12:37 PM~16301265
> *You fuckers didn't win shit...Dream Team took that...Ya talking bout that fat piece of shit that was holding the stick...if he did tilt it to the side, you should clear it better...you fucken assholes...63 got that win...& Big Fish!...show everything you boot-leg as camera-man...the last time the 63 hopped... It cleared that stick...fuck the video...you should've been there.
> *


THIS GUY SOUNDS LIKE A FUCKEN DICK SUCKER FUCK THIS GUY!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 16 2010, 01:12 AM~16307627
> *THIS GUY SOUNDS LIKE A FUCKEN DICK SUCKER FUCK THIS GUY!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 16 2010, 01:12 AM~16307627
> *THIS GUY SOUNDS LIKE A FUCKEN DICK SUCKER FUCK THIS GUY!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

SUCK ON DIS LIL JOHN!


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 15 2010, 11:37 AM~16301265
> *You fuckers didn't win shit...Dream Team took that...Ya talking bout that fat piece of shit that was holding the stick...if he did tilt it to the side, you should clear it better...you fucken assholes...63 got that win...& Big Fish!...show everything you boot-leg as camera-man...the last time the 63 hopped... It cleared that stick...fuck the video...you should've been there.
> *



*not bad ur only a week late and a dollar short you fucking idiot! no gives a fuck who ur cheering 4 now! *

:twak: :twak: :twak: 

:tears: :tears: :tears: 

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 16 2010, 08:35 AM~16308652
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SUCK ON DIS LIL JOHN!
> *



LIL JOHN THAT SOUNDS SO FAMILIAR!!!! WHO SAYS THAT HUH???????? :0 :0 :0 :0 BUSTED!!! :wow:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> *not bad ur only a week late and a dollar short you fucking idiot! no gives a fuck who ur cheering 4 now! *
> 
> 
> LATE OR WHAT IT'S STILL THE TRUTH YOU FUCKIN BIKE CLUB ASS *******.


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 04:13 PM~16311077
> *LIL JOHN THAT SOUNDS SO FAMILIAR!!!! WHO SAYS THAT HUH???????? :0  :0  :0  :0 BUSTED!!! :wow:
> *


OK YOU GOT ME HAPPY.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

never seen video from vegas!!!!!!!!!!!





 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Daaaaaaaamn!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 22 2010, 12:52 AM~16373126
> *Daaaaaaaamn!
> *


x1000000000000000000 :wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16371469
> *never seen video from vegas!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ALEX GOT THAT!!!!!! YOU CAN PLAINLY SEE HIM GO HIGHER NOT BY MUCH BUT HE DID GET IT!!!!! BUT WHY YOU EDIT THE VIDEO NOT TO SHOW THE ELCO..


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 22 2010, 05:08 PM~16378281
> *ALEX GOT THAT!!!!!! YOU CAN PLAINLY SEE HIM GO HIGHER NOT BY MUCH BUT HE DID GET IT!!!!! BUT WHY YOU EDIT THE VIDEO NOT TO SHOW THE ELCO..
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:08 PM~16378281
> *ALEX GOT THAT!!!!!! YOU CAN PLAINLY SEE HIM GO HIGHER NOT BY MUCH BUT HE DID GET IT!!!!! BUT WHY YOU EDIT THE VIDEO NOT TO SHOW THE ELCO..
> *


 :roflmao: Not my video a dude from texas put it up in our topic,and in your video from the side my car was first so it looked alot lower but from the front,by your own words alex barely got me ,but he also got you so i guess you and me was closer then you want to say. :0 :biggrin: I got that. :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:18 PM~16387960
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 23 2010, 05:17 PM~16387955
> *:roflmao: Not my video a dude from texas put it up in our topic,and in your video from the side my car was first so it looked alot lower but from the front,by your own words alex barely got me ,but he also got you so i guess you and me was closer then you want to say. :0  :biggrin: I got that. :biggrin:
> *


well i beat alex the next day so i guess thats why the video was edited!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 24 2010, 12:18 AM~16387960
> *View My Video
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We got a caddy coming that won't be 100's but it's gonna be one of the cleanest doing big inches. :biggrin: You know how thw DREAMTEAM does it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 24 2010, 12:41 AM~16388108
> *well i beat alex the next day so i guess thats why the video was edited!!
> *


 :biggrin: Maybe or maybe the guy just didn't like your ride. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ben-dover (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid+Jan 16 2010, 11:50 PM~16314349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I SEE FROM YOU IS JUNK


----------



## ben-dover (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 23 2010, 05:41 PM~16388108
> *well i beat alex the next day so i guess thats why the video was edited!!
> *


THIS BITCH IS ALLWAYS ONE EVERY BODYS DICK YOU'R A SLUT !!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 23 2010, 11:04 PM~16391032
> *THIS BITCH IS ALLWAYS ONE EVERY BODYS DICK YOU'R A SLUT !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 24 2010, 12:04 AM~16391032
> *THIS BITCH IS ALLWAYS ONE EVERY BODYS DICK YOU'R A SLUT !!!!
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 24 2010, 06:02 AM~16391007
> *:uh:
> Y ARE YOU ALLWAYS ON SOME ONES DICK SOUNDS LIKE YOU'R A SLUT ! TRYING TO ALLWAYS  GET SOME DICK :uh:
> ALL I SEE FROM YOU IS JUNK
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I post a pic of our ride and i'm on someones dick? :uh: Do you even have a ride?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------

